# Dog-Related Questions Lisbon



## hutchij (Aug 18, 2013)

Ola'

I am currently undertaking some high level planning and budgeting for an extended stay of at least a year in Lisbon later in 2014, and I have some dog-related questions. 

Specifically:

1. Is dog health care insurance available in Portugal, and if so, roughly what does it cost? I understand the costs will vary by breed, age, overall health, etc., but what is a realistic assumption for my budget? Currently, I'm paying approx. 29 Euro/month; should I expect to pay more or less in Portugal?

2. Does anyone have suggestions on reputable, English-speaking vets in Lisbon, or know how I could find one?

3. Finally, I suspect dog-walkers may not be as common in Portugal as they are in the USA, but is anyone aware of individuals, or businesses, in Lisbon that care for dogs while owners are out of town (dog boarding), and/or stop by mid-day to take the dog for a walk (aka-doggie day care)? Again, any ideas on general costs?

Muito Obrigado.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Can't help with your other questions but most banks offer insurance as do most insurance companies, this is Millennium banks which is fairly representative of whats available
Pétis Insurance - Millenniumbcp
theres also a simulator so you should be able to get an accurate price
Simulador Pétis - Millenniumbcp


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Hutchij

Petis offer pet insurace but the level of cover is very low. I currently pay €9.95 per month for our three boxers.

A more comprehensive cover can be offered by Ibex Insurance. 
A lot also depends on the age of you dog. 

Depending on the area you are in Lisbon I can find out 
1. A vet 
2. the possibility of a dog walker and or a holiday doggie hotel 

I am involved in a boxer rescue group which operates out of Lisbon as you can see from my signature


----------



## hutchij (Aug 18, 2013)

Thank you, everyone--very helpful!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for your PM.I will gather the information and be in touch.


----------



## Mc214 (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi Hutchij

I have my dog covered with an English insurance company called Protectapet who are based in Spain but they do cover Portugal. I only pay 17,75€ a month. I did a lot of shopping around as we always had insurance in the UK for our various pets!

I found them to be very friendly and more comprehensive plus they cover all breeds regardless of size and ages whereas some other companies stop or reduce their cover for cats and dogs over the age of 8 years.

Anyway, they do a free prize draw every month where you can win lots of prizes including a years free pet insurance so if you are interested or know anyone that might be you just need to send an email with your name, telephone number, email address and pets names to [email protected]

Hope this helps!


----------



## hutchij (Aug 18, 2013)

Thank you for the suggestion; I really appreciate. 

It's nice knowing insuring my dog won't be difficult; that's comforting. 

Thanks again!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

siobhanwf said:


> Hi Hutchij
> 
> *Petis offer pet insurace but the level of cover is very low. I currently pay €9.95 per month for our three boxers.*
> 
> ...


Do you mean per dog or in total please?

Sounds like a helluva good deal!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

the cost is EACH TM  
As vet charges here are so different to the UK it is reflected in the insurance cost 

Opção Plus Opção Platina Opção Premium
Domestic animals € 7,90 € 8,90 € 9,90
Cdangerous dogs € 10,65 € 11,65 € 12,65
Hunting addition € 2,35 € 2,85 € 3,35



the first payment has € 5,35 added (já inclui encargos legais).

Can be paid monthly or annually there is a small premium to pay monthly


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks Siobhan..... I thought that's what you meant.


----------

